# Scottish plum pudding



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

4 oz SR flour
4 oz currants
4 oz raisins
4 oz breadcrumbs
4 oz moscovado sugar
4 oz shredded suet
1 large apple, peeled, cored and chopes
half teaspoon mixed spice
half teaspoon cinnamon
half teaspoon nutmeg
2 large eggs
juice and rind of half a lemon
4 tablespoons Navy Rum
1 cup milk (may not need all of this quantity)

Grease a 2 pint pudding basin.  Mix all dry ingtedientws together in a large bowl.  Add eggs, lemon and rum and sufficient milk to achieve a soft, dropping consistency.  Put mixture into the pudding basin.  Cover with a circle of greaseproof paper and kitchen foil and steam for 3 hours.  

Often served with hard sauce (aka brandy or rum butter) or steaming hot custard.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

as you often say, Izzy, two countries separated by a common language!  Not a plum in sight in that recipe for this Yank.

how many years do I have to serve in HRH's Navy to get the rum?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

Navy rum is a dark rum that used to be issued to all ship's ratings as a daily ration....    It is a usual caribbean rum but distilled to British tastes, I suspect!

Plum in this sense is any preserved or dried fruits... 

This was really posted to really muddy the waters re British 'puddings'!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> This was really posted to really muddy the waters re British 'puddings'!!!!


 
Hush! Alix might hear and not agree to adding the Pudding category...........


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm muddied as well.  What are mixed spices (similar to pumpkin pie spices?) and what's a pudding basin?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't quote me Andy, but I think it is a mix of cinnamon, allspice, cloves, ginger and nutmeg!  We just buy it in a small pot!

A pudding basin is a basin for making puddings in!  Usually it is narrower at the bottom than the top, can be pyrex or pottery or even metal.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 29, 2006)

I bet the pumkin pie spice would work. Sounds like pretty much the same mixture.


----------

